# In what order would I get this stuff?



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Some of this was taken from the Stickied thread for the SR20DE:

If you crave more power, here would be a good ~320WHP setup: 

JWT ECU 
Cobra MAF (From what model year? I can't seem to find these).
FMAX/Protech/Redline Manifold (Which one is the better of the 3 and where can I get it?)
T3/T04E hybrid with Stage III .63 A/R turbine housing and .50 A/R 50trim 
compressor housing (Found this, is it better to pay the extra $100 to get a new one or save it and get the remanufactured one?)
MSD 50lb/hr injectors 
JWT fuel rail 
TiAL Wastegate (what size?)
TiAL BOV (will a universal one work?)
Walbro pump 
Greddy Profec B Electronic Boost Controller
3 inch Downpipe
3 inch exhaust 
ACT or JWT clutch (which one from which brand can stand up to 400 hp?) 
Large Spearco Intercooler (What size Specifications exaclty?)

In what order would I get these parts, the car can't be out of commission for more than a couple days at most. All of this will be for a B13 Sentra after a drop in an SR20DE.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uh, you're a complete newbie, pay someone to install the kit for you. it's the wisest choice you could make.

you can't just buy bits and pieces of a turbo kit.......... 

by the way, do you have any idea how much all that will cost you in total?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I learn from hands on experience, just like with computers, I found the stuff I needed and started assembling. I now have one of the fastest overclocked pc's out of everyone I know. It wont be a kit per se, You can buy some of the stuff before you have the actual turbo can't you? 3" exhaust, Cobra MAF, Walbro pump, MSD 50lb/hr injectors, and JWT Fuel rail? Wont I be able to gain hp from these things even before I have a turbo? That is what I want to know. And yes I do know this will cost a fair penny.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can have them but you really can't install them in the car without the turbo or the engine management or the car will run like crap, build carbon deposits on the pistons, and swallow gas like a dodge viper.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

That setup is get it all and install it all at once. Get a spare ECU and get it reprogrammed so it's ready to go and buy the rest of the stuff. 

Tial only makes one BOV and I would not use it as it cannot be recirculated (without serious fabrication) 

I'd use the 38 or 40MM Tial with the protech manifold 

Pay the extra $100 for the exhaust housing

1993 Cobra MAF can be found on SR20FORUM classifieds.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Ok thank you. What about the 3" exhaust? It may make me loose some power right? Anyways I found this kit at JGY that should get me around the same hp area-

GT28RS Turbo
JGY Manifold
4 50lb Injectors
JGY Fuel Rail
Injectors Connectors
3inch Downpipe
JGY/Hotshot intercooler kit
Ford Cobra MAF
J pipe

all that for $3080 and it's a complete kit which is good. So I would have to send my ECU in to JWT so they can reprogram it? How much does that cost?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

3" exhaust won't lose you any power when boosted.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

pimpride said:


> I learn from hands on experience, just like with computers, I found the stuff I needed and started assembling. I now have one of the fastest overclocked pc's out of everyone I know. It wont be a kit per se, You can buy some of the stuff before you have the actual turbo can't you? 3" exhaust, Cobra MAF, Walbro pump, MSD 50lb/hr injectors, and JWT Fuel rail? Wont I be able to gain hp from these things even before I have a turbo? That is what I want to know. And yes I do know this will cost a fair penny.


I purchased the bigger injectors and had JWT reprogram my ECU for the turbo, and installed them, before I installed the turbo kit (you would need to install both the injectors and MAF). The timing map for the turbo program is much less aggressive than stock, so I bumped the initial advance to 17* (it had to be reset to the JWT recommended 15* before I installed the turbo). The acceleration was less than before I made the change, but I had comfort knowing that the installation of the injectors and MAF was OK before I installed the rest of the turbo hardware. 

Lew


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> I purchased the bigger injectors and had JWT reprogram my ECU for the turbo, and installed them, before I installed the turbo kit (you would need to install both the injectors and MAF). The timing map for the turbo program is much less aggressive than stock, so I bumped the initial advance to 17* (it had to be reset to the JWT recommended 15* before I installed the turbo). The acceleration was less than before I made the change, but I had comfort knowing that the installation of the injectors and MAF was OK before I installed the rest of the turbo hardware.
> 
> Lew


This is solid advice for someone installing a turbo for the first time. Also the JWT ecu is $595 for the reprogram, I think JWT offers it a bit cheaper. And yes you have to send them an ECU to program, this is why I suggested buying another ECU so you wouldn't have the down time issue.


----------

